# Looking for runs: kid's raft trip memorial w/e



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Steve-

Give me a call- Anne and I are going to float the Red Canyon section of the Green to 2 other folks, and we're fine with having a family trip with us. It's Class II at the most, and looks gorgeous: Flaming Gorge

Evidently the first 7 miles are crowded with day tripping fishermen, but the next 14 miles are pretty desolate. 

in the three oh three- 870 56 74


----------



## tuberslickmysweatyballs (Sep 24, 2005)

fyi on the green- if you are planning on camping between little hole and indian crossing then make it priority #1 to get to little hole and sign up/pay for your sites. they will go fast on a holiday weekend and there is a pretty limited # available for that stretch.

i floated it last thanksgiving weekend...nearly december,ya know?...and the red canyon run had a butt load of floaters with another party or two camping below.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Huh- didn't know it was an assigned-campsite kind of stretch. I guess every boatable water will be crowded this weekend. Oh well- it was either that or a section of the White. 

Thanks for the heads-up, TLMSB...


----------



## BuckytheGREAT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Blue River*

It's not near where you are thinking but a bunch of my friends are camping over at Dillion Lake and we will do a short day trip on the Blue River with a bunch of kids and 2 or 3 boats.

Bucky


----------



## alanbol (Jun 3, 2005)

*You want uncrowded?*

Put in at the Westwater take-out.
Take out at Dewey Bridge.
You can also continue downstream, of course.
alan


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

North Fork of the Shoshone and the main Shoshone would be great trips here in Cody, Wyoming only 7 hours from Denver and you wont see another soul on the river!

Aaron


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Below the Westwater takeout (Cisco landing) to Dewey Bridge or further is a beautiful stretch, just avoid camping at Fish Ford as there's road, and thus *******, access there. The Green River from the town of Green River, UT to Mineral bottom is another good 4-5 day float (at high water, 3 days if you put in at Ruby Ranch) but just make sure no one will be terrified on the really hairy drive out of Mineral bottom.

Have fun!

-Andy

PS - there's no road from the confluence of the Green and Colorado, just a really expensive jet boat to bring you back to Moab.


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

Any word on the mileage between ww t/o & dewey bridge? & campsites?

The weather looks right, thanks.

Steve.


----------



## tater (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks like 15-16 miles of flatwater. Check out an old buzz thread for some camping beta 'Cisco to Dewey Bridge Camping????' and here's a link to a decent route description I found:

Cisco to Dewey Bridge

I'm looking into this same section for a family float after Memorial weekend. It would be good to get your take on what you found for camping and travel times at the current flow rate.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Steve-

The stretch from Cisco landing to Dewey Bridge is pretty flat and there is a lot of ranchland that is privately owned. From Dewey Bridge down to Moab would make a nice overnighter with a little more action. Although you have the highway on river left, there are some nice campsites on river right. There is one really nice beach in the vicinity of Professor Creek. No charge and legal to camp on river right if you are floating down.

Other ideas:

Pagosa to Navajo: With enough water ~1500 or so, this would be a nice Class II - III- trip. You can spend a couple nights on the way to the reservoir. I have heard there is an easy takeout where the San Juan comes into Navajo.

Gateway to Dewey Bridge: With enough water in the San Miguel, this would be a nice float on the Dolores.

Escalante to Whitewater: Nice little float trip. Camping and sidehikes at Dominquez canyon is excellent. Could be very crowded on holiday weekends. Can be done as a day trip with a takeout at on Bridgeport Road (kind of a swampy takeout with mosquitos).

Piedra down to Navajo: With enough water? Has anyone done it?

White Rock Canyon: On the Rio Grande. Has anyone done it?
Ute Mountain Run: On the Rio Grande. ???

Also, there are a few overnighters on the Upper Colorado in the Pumphouse, Burns area.

How old are your kids? Mine are 3 and 5 and they love to do trips like these. I am sure I have seen you around, but haven't met you yet.
Cheers, Ryan


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Also, to answer your question, there is a road near the confluence at Cataract Canyon, but it is up at the dollhouse and it would be a hell of a hike, more so with rafting equipment. There is a jetboat service from Spanish Bottom back to Moab that I have used before.


----------

